# Bratwurst in Crockpot?



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

I looked in my crockpot cookbooks and didn't see a bratwurst recipe. Is there any reason to think they wouldn't cook well in a crockpot? I have a package of them. The only way I know to cook them is on a grill, this is not the season for that. I was thinking put them in the pot with enough water to cover them, let them cook all day. I was also thinking add some shredded cabbage on top as they cook. Anybody know if this will work?


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

RandB said:


> I looked in my crockpot cookbooks and didn't see a bratwurst recipe. Is there any reason to think they wouldn't cook well in a crockpot? I have a package of them. The only way I know to cook them is on a grill, this is not the season for that. I was thinking put them in the pot with enough water to cover them, let them cook all day. I was also thinking add some shredded cabbage on top as they cook. Anybody know if this will work?


I would give you some recipe of mine but don't have no time at the moment due to company coming soon. So here is some links for ideas

Here is a recipe to give you a idea about fixing them..
Crockpot Bratwurst and Cabbage
http://southernfood.about.com/od/crockpotsausagerecipes/r/bl75c2.htm

http://www.bratwurst-recipes.com/


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I have found that the flavor cooks out of them in a crockpot.

My favorite way to do them in the kitchen is to line an 8" sqaure pan with foil, add about 2-3 Tablespoons of water and broil them in the oven on the rack 2nd from the top. The water keeps flare-ups under control. To me, these taste like grilled brats. You can use beer instead of water.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 2, 2008)

I did them in a crock pot in college. Add them to the pot and cover with beer and onion. Let cook. They do loose a little brat flavor, but they pick up is a great beer and onion flavor. Serve on good hard rolls with mustard.

What do you expect from a Wisconsin Native.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Crockpot with beer and sauerkraut


----------



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

Thanks, everyone -

Not being German, Brats aren't my "native food", but they are for DH!


----------



## MTTMATSUA (May 23, 2007)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> Crockpot with beer and sauerkraut


this is how we cook them, with a little sprinkling of caraway seeds as well....

usually we layer kraut, then brat's the pour in a 12 oz bottle of good beer (not light...) and cook for about 6-8 hours on low...

yummmmm!!!

=)bonnie


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

MTTMATSUA said:


> this is how we cook them, with a little sprinkling of caraway seeds as well....
> 
> usually we layer kraut, then brat's the pour in a 12 oz bottle of good beer (not light...) and cook for about 6-8 hours on low...
> 
> ...



Yeah...gotta be a good beer, no Budweiser here


----------

